# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Cambio Bola Zombie

## Mago Gon

El mago cubre una gran bola con un pañuelo de seda. Luego, al sostener el pañuelo por las puntas, la bola comienza a moverse y a volar “por su cuenta”. Al final, la bola vuelve a la mesa y se arroja el pañuelo.

Incluye el accesorio y la base.

• Aluminio pulido.
• Diámetro: 11cm.
 Solo tiene un par de usos, estoy interesado en cambiarlo.

----------

